# Jergens dupe



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Does anybody know of a good dupe for the Jergen's cherry almond scent?

PJ


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I use Nature's Garden Almond scent (it's not plain almond but cherry almond). I'm not familiar with Jergen's but one of the reviewers said it smells just like it. It's strong and sticks well in soap and lotion. I can send you a piece if you'd like.


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks, Kathy! I don't know what the Jergen's smells like either so you don't need to send a sample. But I truly appreciate the offer! 

PJ


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

PJ,
Jergens just smells like Cherry Almond. You could smell it at Wal-Mart or a drug store. I have a Cherry Almond I carry.


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

And Tamera's Cherry Almond is Great!!

Vicki/NC


----------

